# Fast-joint Joinery System



## Echonav (Sep 17, 2009)

I was at a Woodworking show over the weekend and watched a Fast-joint System demonstration. I was amazed at how easy it looked to use. All cuts are made on the router table using one of their jigs. Of course, jigs always look easy to use when demonstrated at tradeshows. Does anyone here have any real world experience with the Fast-joint System?


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

None here but it looks really slick !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

I have the MLCS system in my shop, it's great the only thing I don't care for is the 3/16" bit that must be used..and the very spec.guides that must be used..very little dust/chips in the pocket and the joint will not work..

Fast Joint Precision Joinery System

Fast Joint Precision Joinery System

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

==========



Echonav said:


> I was at a Woodworking show over the weekend and watched a Fast-joint System demonstration. I was amazed at how easy it looked to use. All cuts are made on the router table using one of their jigs. Of course, jigs always look easy to use when demonstrated at tradeshows. Does anyone here have any real world experience with the Fast-joint System?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Interestingly ::: FORTUNE EXTENDABLES CORP - Dovetail Master 30 (KDS4)(KDS5)(KDS6) :::Woodworking tools, Accessories, DIY and Hand tools Supplier in Asia. refers to this as their "Peachtree Dovetail Jig" but it is not for sale in the USA (they're from Taiwan), while Peachtree Dovetail System calls theirs the "Peachtree Dovetail Jig". The pictures appear identical.

Just coincidental, I'm sure.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Look at Woodlines....There all the same...I have one but about to go up to something 
" more good er "

George Cole


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

I think MCLS sent me an email last week with this on special at the time. It looks too good to be true, which means it probably is. I'd love to hear from anyone who has experience with it.


----------



## romanf (Oct 1, 2008)

After watching their video, it looks like it would take forever to make a set of joints. They take off a tiny bit of wood with each pass. With my Akeda I can make a whole drawer in the time it takes to make one panel.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi romanf

I didn't know the Akeda could put in the heart or the bear in place..as joint..

=======



romanf said:


> After watching their video, it looks like it would take forever to make a set of joints. They take off a tiny bit of wood with each pass. With my Akeda I can make a whole drawer in the time it takes to make one panel.


----------



## romanf (Oct 1, 2008)

It can't but then I don't want bears on my furniture. I was referring to using it for the dovetail joints, the half blind and through. You can do the bears etc. on the Leigh as well with their templates.


----------



## Echonav (Sep 17, 2009)

One thing I didn't like about this jig is dovetails. They are very short and wide; not very attractive. I would not use this jig to cut dovetails. 

As for setup and cutting.... As I saw it in the demo, it takes no time at all to setup and cut both tails and pins with any one of their jigs. The finger joint jig also looked impressive and easy to use...


----------



## Microsuffer (Aug 7, 2008)

There was a review of several dovetail jigs in the most recent Woodworkers Journal, including the Fast Joint. As I recall the chief criticisms were the PVC template (flexure issue) and the need to do an initial shim to calibrate the jig. The reviewer did have good things to say about it.


----------



## Renee (Feb 28, 2012)

Question: If you have the MLCS Fast joint system.. do you HAVE to use the 'tight' bushing and the smaller router bit to make these work?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes, it's a must  the key to the system is the bushing and the 3/16" bit.

==



Renee said:


> Question: If you have the MLCS Fast joint system.. do you HAVE to use the 'tight' bushing and the smaller router bit to make these work?


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jan 19, 2010)

*woodline*

I have the woodline system and it works quite well. I did not like the supplied bit and replaced it with a Freud which is much more aggressive and makes the whole thing faster. I also have the box joint jigs (spacer fence system) and they work well also.


----------



## Renee (Feb 28, 2012)

I asked them if they had any plans to make a jig for longer pieces. They don't. So I designed my own.... haven't had time to make it yet, but my intention is to make coffee and dining table tops.... I originally bought 6 of the templates that I liked... now have to get the bushing and the bit... guess I should have read more before I bought and that it only worked with their set up... but I can still make it work!


----------



## mdjaffe (Dec 4, 2010)

I own the system. I really like the idea of cutting dovetail joints on my router table which feels more under control to me than using a freehand router on a jig. I have only used the half blind dovetail template, and the plastic template flexes a lot! If the drawer is only 2-3 inches tall, I can get acceptable results. For taller drawers the movement of the template is too much, and the result is poor. 

Since I really like the idea of the system, I just designed and ordered an aluminum replacement for the half blind dovetail templates from eMachineShop. We'll see how it turns out soon....


----------

